# Henry Eight label released are awesome just look there Gombert Release i'm impressed!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mostly if not all Henry Eight no mather iif Gombert, Mouton or Arcadelt is supremo, what a sound lady & Gentelmen.Classy, Fancy.

Let aknowledge the following Henry Eight a great label, i did not pay attention to my H.E release now i find them amazing.

You guys , were like in the past ,deprofundis Henry Eight iis awesome you got to takee it for granted and i were like jeez hmm.. but there is Beauty Farm who did a splendid jon whit Gombert motets vol 1-2 , and i agree, but in the past Henry Eight release were lunch killer release one after the other.

Real pro, great marveleous sound, incredible fluid vocal performance, top notch.

What do you think guys, do you consider Henry Eight release stunning, i do, even if older there greatness is darn impressive, delightful rendition.

Have a good night and take care all of you on Talk classical.


----------

